# 70l Stock Pot



## tribalfish (13/12/08)

Hi all,

Just wondering if anyone knows where to buy a 70L stock pot at a good price?
Also is there a big difference between using a stainless steel pot vs an aluminium one? :huh: 

Thanks in advance, Tribal.


----------



## bouncingcastle (13/12/08)

where are you located mate?



tribalfish said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just wondering if anyone knows where to buy a 70L stock pot at a good price?
> Also is there a big difference between using a stainless steel pot vs an aluminium one? :huh:
> ...


----------



## dpadden (13/12/08)

Ebay Link

Some cheap pots on ebay at the mo.....


----------



## tribalfish (13/12/08)

Riverland SA


----------



## Stoodoo (13/12/08)

Allquip have the 70lt robinox stainless steel pot for $265 plus postage. also have robinox 60lt ally for ~ $100, tempting.

Cheers


----------



## Bretto77 (4/1/09)

tribalfish said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just wondering if anyone knows where to buy a 70L stock pot at a good price?
> Also is there a big difference between using a stainless steel pot vs an aluminium one? :huh:
> ...



Hi Tribalfish,
I manage to see a 50L (not sure if you will need much more than that of AG) stainless steel stock pot at Mitre 10 for $80, from what I hear that is pretty good value. I'm assuming Mitre 10 are a national chain so should be able to this where ever you are. Heard that aluminium is best avoided for brewing.


Cheers
Brett


----------



## Spartan 117 (4/1/09)

Bretto77 said:


> Hi Tribalfish,
> I manage to see a 50L (not sure if you will need much more than that of AG) stainless steel stock pot at Mitre 10 for $80, from what I hear that is pretty good value. I'm assuming Mitre 10 are a national chain so should be able to this where ever you are. Heard that aluminium is best avoided for brewing.
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome reckon I'l have to check that out, also Tribalfish give op-shops (savers is good) a go and local garage sales and markets a go, not found anything yet but I hear time and time again its the place to go for stuff of that nature

Aaron


----------



## razE (4/1/09)

Bretto77 said:


> Hi Tribalfish,
> I manage to see a 50L (not sure if you will need much more than that of AG) stainless steel stock pot at Mitre 10 for $80, from what I hear that is pretty good value. I'm assuming Mitre 10 are a national chain so should be able to this where ever you are. Heard that aluminium is best avoided for brewing.
> 
> 
> ...



Whats wrong with aluminium?


----------



## bouncingcastle (4/1/09)

razE said:


> Whats wrong with aluminium?



He'll be on about the link to alzheimers... This has been discussed sooo many times and is rubbish.

Al is fine for brewing.


----------



## razE (4/1/09)

bouncingcastle said:


> He'll be on about the link to alzheimers... This has been discussed sooo many times and is rubbish.
> 
> Al is fine for brewing.




Sounds good to me as i just bought a 60L aluminium pot


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (4/1/09)

Completely off-topic:

I bought a 15.1l stockpot with a glass lid from Kmart yesterday for about $15, because they have 40% off kitchen stuff.

Good for small batches and wotnot...


----------



## Bretto77 (7/1/09)

razE said:


> Whats wrong with aluminium?



option seems to be divided on aluminium pots, I'm sure their fine.

Brett


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (8/1/09)

Bretto77 said:


> Hi Tribalfish,
> I manage to see a 50L (not sure if you will need much more than that of AG) stainless steel stock pot at Mitre 10 for $80, from what I hear that is pretty good value. I'm assuming Mitre 10 are a national chain so should be able to this where ever you are. Heard that aluminium is best avoided for brewing.
> 
> 
> ...



What Mitre 10 was this, and when? sound like a REALLY good deal. anyone seen anything like this in sydney lately?

Cheers!


----------



## doon (9/1/09)

I went to Mitre 10 in melbourne the other day, pretty sure it looked like they never stocked them! <_<


----------



## gava (16/2/09)

I see people suggesting 50 to 60L stainless steel.. Im only going to be doing single batchs 21lt to 23lt, would a 50L be over the top? will i get out of trouble with a 30lt or will I suffer from constant boilovers?


----------



## RetsamHsam (16/2/09)

If i were you I would go for a 60L pot.. You never know when you'll want to do a double batch and if you go with the 30L pot you won't have that option..


----------



## clean brewer (16/2/09)

gava said:


> I see people suggesting 50 to 60L stainless steel.. Im only going to be doing single batchs 21lt to 23lt, would a 50L be over the top? will i get out of trouble with a 30lt or will I suffer from constant boilovers?



gava,

You will need a *minimum* 50ltr pot for single batches, your pre-boil volume will be about 30ltrs.. I use a 50ltr and still get the odd boil-over..

CB


----------



## gava (16/2/09)

clean brewer said:


> gava,
> 
> You will need a *minimum* 50ltr pot for single batches, your pre-boil volume will be about 30ltrs.. I use a 50ltr and still get the odd boil-over..
> 
> CB



If you have a min 50LT for single batches what is the min of a double batch, because I do like the idea of make two batches of a good recipe  and if im going to fork out the $$ I guess I would rather get a good one first up then getting a couple..


----------



## clean brewer (16/2/09)

gava said:


> If you have a min 50LT for single batches what is the min of a double batch, because I do like the idea of make two batches of a good recipe  and if im going to fork out the $$ I guess I would rather get a good one first up then getting a couple..



From what I had seen, the minimum for doubles is 80-100ltrs, you would also need a burner/reg capable of double batches and a big mash-tun..

CB


----------



## gava (16/2/09)

well forget that idea then.. single batch it is  man those pots are dear! know any good sites (apart from ebay checked there) that have good deals? (pref victoria)


----------



## vicelore (16/2/09)

I use a 70L for double batches with no boil overs.

You can always top up after the boil if you go a little smaller..

Cheers Vice


----------



## Jazzafish (16/2/09)

Always go as big as you can... but consider heating and energy needed. Anything over 50Litres and your looking at running new power and bigger elements or big gass burners.

Just find your limitation and sit just inside it.

It is always possible to brew high gravity and dilute in the fermenter too


----------



## cozmocracker (16/2/09)

try here 

http://www.allquip.com.au/home/index.cfm?f...amp;startrow=11

50litre ss pot $180


----------



## gava (17/2/09)

just been at my old mans and picked up a old 31lt URN will this be suitable for my boiling water? and a 42lt eksy will this be suitble for my mash? I love parents junk


----------



## clean brewer (17/2/09)

gava said:


> just been at my old mans and picked up a old 31lt URN will this be suitable for my boiling water? and a 42lt eksy will this be suitble for my mash? I love parents junk



Good score gava,

The urn will be perfect for HLT, ive got a 20ltr Urn and while its great for Mash water(about 13 ltrs), I come up short 3ltrs for my Sparge water(about 23ltrs), and have to use a smaller pot for the shortfall..

42ltr Esky is perfect for singles, mine is 38ltrs and it hold a single batch very nice, couldnt go any bigger in it though..  

CB


----------



## Jakechan (17/2/09)

gava said:


> just been at my old mans and picked up a old 31lt URN will this be suitable for my boiling water? and a 42lt eksy will this be suitble for my mash? I love parents junk


Ive got a 27 litre urn for HLT and its fine.


----------

